
Graham, Mayer, & Kaplan on Six Twitter App Models That Stand a Chance - jolie
http://mashable.com/2010/04/16/twitter-chirp-showcase/
======
jolie
...And by "stand a chance," I mean "stand a chance of succeeding, or getting
acquired, or having a core feature appropriated by Twitter proper."

